# S: ASUS Striker Extreme Sockel 775 Mainboard



## CBFD (7. Juni 2009)

Wie oben schon erwähnt, suche ich einen ASUS Striker Extreme Board mit allen Zubehör und OVP, am besten mit Rechnung und Restgarantie! Eventuell auch ein anderes gutes von ASUS!


Wenn möglich nähe Stuttgart, ansonsten per Post, zahle natürlich per Vorkasse! EBAY ist mir in letzter Zeit etwas unseriös geworden, sonst hätte ich mir dort ein gebrauchtes gekauft!


----------

